# My CD won't eject from my iMac.



## Super Pollo (Oct 14, 2006)

I just joined (to ask this I regretfully say).  If this is the wrong page to post then I'm sorry.

I have a burnt copy of Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction in my iMac right now.  It (as in the computer) was working perfectly for about 2 hours until an error message came up saying the CD wasn't ejected correctly and data may of been lost.  Now, the CD is still stuck in my iMac and I can't get it out.  Ive tried holding the mouse button on restart, Ive tried the manual eject button near the right of the disc drive, and I've tried pressing the eject button at the top right of the keyboard.  None seem to help.  Can anyone solve my problem?  

I have an iMac with a slot-loading disc drive.  I'm running 10.3.9.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2006)

You have to hold down the mouse button right after you hear the Macintosh startup chime and keep it down until the disc ejects.  It might take about 30 seconds or so depending on the time of the boot process.


----------



## Super Pollo (Oct 14, 2006)

I did.  The disc drive (gotta be an easier way to type that) makes the noise that its supposed to make when its pushing the disc out.  But, the disc sounds like its pushing against something.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2006)

OK, see if there's a small hole somewhere near the slot drive.  If there is, that's where you can use a paper clip to manually push out the disc from the drive.  While this diagram isn't that of the iMac you own, it's a picture of a slot loading PowerBook that will give you an idea of where it might be and what it might look like.

http://www.macusersforum.com/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=1949


----------



## Super Pollo (Oct 14, 2006)

Tried.  Failed.  My dad (hey, im in the ninth grade) says I should turn off the computer and unscrew it to take the CD out the "old fasion way".


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 14, 2006)

Make sure the drive tray isn't stuck on something...


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, looks like your father might be right.  Just make sure you guys are careful in there.


----------



## Super Pollo (Oct 14, 2006)

Alright.  Ill try it tomorrow.  Maybe the computer just needs to cool down or something.

EDIT: I didn't have to "operate".  But now my disc drive won't let me put in any CDs.  It only takes the CD half way in, then the CD hits something hard.  Help?


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

Moved to Hardware Forum

See if you can slide a small piece of plastic (credit card) in the slot under the cd (just part way) and try ejecting.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

It's possible that the CD is hitting the case, then being sucked back in by the drive. Make sure that this isn't the case. Also, try these suggestions:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58465
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106882

As for opening it up, you'll need a small phillips screwdriver, probably size 0. Just don't strip any screws.


----------



## Super Pollo (Oct 19, 2006)

Well i got the CD out okay, but now the computer won't let me put any other CDs in.  The CD goes half ways, then hits something.  I tried putting a card to push anything in the way, but the card gets stuck like the CD does.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 19, 2006)

It's possible that your drive is broken, you may want to open up the case to inspect it. Is the drive receiving power, and plugged in?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like you need a licensed tech to take that drive apart and look at it. There's either an object in there or something gummed up in the moving parts.


----------



## Super Pollo (Oct 20, 2006)

Yah i guess your right Natobasso.  I better toss all the trash on my computer so the Tech guy doesn't lecture me on useless info taking up memory.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2006)

A tech will probably charge more than getting a replacement drive..


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 21, 2006)

They're techs, not psychologists.  Buying a new cd drive is also a fine option.


----------



## Super Pollo (Oct 21, 2006)

What about the CD drive for the eMac?  My dad bought a Super Drive and the old one is just laying there.  Could that be used?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, the iMac uses a slot-loading drive, so you'll have to mod the case if you want to use a non-slot loading drive..


----------



## orlando2390 (Jul 20, 2009)

take a rag with alcohol and rub it on the entrance of your diskdrive and it should slide right out the next time you press the eject button


----------

